# Anyone take prilosec?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Had an upper GI scope done yesterday. Been taking Zantac &'it works fine but doc put me on prilosec, omeprazol actually, generic stuff...

Anyone take it? If so did it make you dizzy/lightheaded at first? About an hour after i took it i started feeling loopy. Looked up common side effects & dizzy & lightheaded were both at the top. Hope that goes away after a few days!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my wife has GERD, she was on Prevacid for a while and it worked pretty good... but I think her stomach got worse so now she's on something different... I couldn't help you really, i rarely get heartburn and usually a pepcid or zantac will knock it out quickly...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well zantac has always seemed to control mine just fine but apparently I have a small hiatle (sp?) hernia and 1 irritated spot on my esophagus so... doc said I needed something a little stronger.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think my father-in-law takes prilosec otc.. he seems to do fine with it..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> well zantac has always seemed to control mine just fine but apparently I have a small hiatle (sp?) hernia and 1 irritated spot on my esophagus so... doc said I needed something a little stronger.


 does that cause bad heart burn


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The hernia? It's just part of it yeah. You can have heart burn w/o a hernia but if you have a hernia you probably have reflux issues too I'd imagine


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

i take prescription prilosec.i love the stuff,before i had it i would vomit everytime i drank alcohol.now i have no problems at all,it does not make me dizzy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I must be still feeling effects of the anastesia at times. So
Twice I've just gotten real hot & nasseau feeling. Wasn't fun. Lol


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been on Omeprazol for 14 years now. Once daily or I wouldn't be able to function. Used to get a really bad pain in my back that would move up the right side and actually make my teeth hurt! This used to happen at least 4 times a week...could occur in the middle of the day or when sleeping at night. Went to a gastro doc...colonoscopy done 5 polyps removed and thats when he put me on Prilosec. I have 1 to 2 attacks a year now so I guess I'll continue to take it for the rest of my life. I've never had any ill effects in taking it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> About an hour after i took it i started feeling loopy.
> 
> That would make for one heck of an interesting ride on the BF Wheelies and all. HAHA


----------

